
Show HN: Transnote – Video Notes by Timestamps - founderfarmer
https://get.transnote.co/M3e
======
throw349211
Cool but how do you plan to monetize this?

~~~
founderfarmer
Additional features like team collaboration, integrations. We don’t plan to
monetise it at the moment.

